# Driftwood



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

I purchased three small pieces of driftwood. How do I get them to stay at the bottom of the tank? They keep floating up to the top.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...hp?id=driftwood
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...4&#entry1209844


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

since the pieces are small, i would just boil them for a few hours.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

What happens if I boil them? How long should I boil them?


----------



## 'Ty' (Aug 29, 2005)

MissionHockey said:


> I purchased three small pieces of driftwood. How do I get them to stay at the bottom of the tank? They keep floating up to the top.


well it seems the woodro has come up with the best method ive heard of for makeing your driftwood sink.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=99534

thats the link to his post...


----------

